# Chilean Amphibian Conservation



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

For those who participated or donated to Frog Day 2012 in Chicago, here is what all of those funds are going directly to support: the collection of assurance populations for 3 critically endangered species of Chilean amphibians. The collection expedition will be taking place in just a couple weeks, and updates will be posted via the TWI blog and in future issues of _Leaf Litter_.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

There will be some more thorough updates on the TWI blog as well as a future issue of Leaf Litter, but some initial posts and images have been posted about this project on the TWI Facebook page by one of the project coordinators, Dante Fenolio:

"TWI helped fund the field work that just visited one of the last remaining populations of Mehuín Green Frogs (Insuetophrynus acarpicus) in Southern Chile. This species is easily one of the most endangered amphibians on Earth, surviving in only several small streams. We surveyed for amphibian chytrid fungus and collected a small number of adults for a captive breeding program at the National Zoo of Chile in Santiago. Thank you for your support TWI!"


----------

